# What to get first, Tokay or leopard gecko?



## Thoth (Aug 29, 2005)

After a tragic event* that lead to the death of my collection of ts and herps I'm slowly building it back up. So I'm trying to decide which to get first, I'll eventually get both but it'll be sometime between. So what do you folks think, a tokay or leopards?

I've owned a leopard before but a tokay looks so cool (nasty though)

Unless you know of another cool herp (non snake) that has no UV requirement.







* If you're curious. I was  a victim of a hit and run last summer while crossing the street which knocked me into the intersection where I was hit by a second car. Long story short, it was three weeks before someone could get to my apartment but by then they all had died of dehydration in the summer heat.


----------



## Fini (Aug 29, 2005)

I wouldn't consider a Tokay unless you need pest control in your house.  Have you heard of crested geckos?  They are very easy to take care.  No lighting necessary, you can feed them a dried commerical diet (no need for crickets), and they are a blast.  

But if you want to keep it between those two, Leo's are great, have personality, and are easy enough to care for.

Good luck on whatever you decide on.
Chris


----------



## Brian F. (Aug 29, 2005)

I trust you're doing better!

I've never raised Tokays, but I've heard from several people that they have a _nasty _ attitude.  I agree withe the above, look into the cresteds.  Good luck either way.

Brian


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 29, 2005)

I have 3 adult Leopard geckos, one baby LG that just hatched and a jewel eyed gecko.  I found a tokay recently, but when I went back to get it, it was sold.  That was one big gecko.  I wish I would have gotten it then.  Damn it.  I would say tokay because leos are easier to come by and that tokays are just wonders to me - big boys.


----------



## Bry (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, leos are a much better choice for beginners. But since you don't seem to be a beginner, I would go by preference. If you don't mind the nasty temperament, get the tokay. Cresties are a great choice as well if you'd prefer an arboreal gecko with a nice temperament.

And what's wrong with snakes?


----------



## bengerno (Aug 30, 2005)

Leos are better if you would like to hold them in your hand etc. Tokays are wild creatures, but If you want just watch them behind the glass...they are cool too. 

Hope everything is fine with you!

All the best,


----------



## nomad85 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have leos, tokays, and cresteds. they are all pretty cool. My female tokay is tame, but the male would eat me if I let him... My leo is a bit flighty, the cresteds are great fun to watch. They all eat from my hand (except the male tokay), cresteds are the easiest since they dont need any extra heat, room temp 70- low 80's is all they need, unlike tokays and leos who need a warmer basking area of 90-95.


----------



## Thoth (Aug 30, 2005)

The thing with the cresteds is, there is something about them that gives me the creeps. No rational explanation. Though I'll probably eventually get one. 

Bry nothing wrong with snakes but I already have a couple and want to diversify a bit.

I might wait until the big reptile expo in Manchester, NH in October and I might be able to get both cheap. (Probably not though seeing I don't really have the patience to wait till then  )

Thanks all for your concern, I'm fine nothing more than a slight limp to show for the ordeal.


----------



## Wade (Aug 30, 2005)

One factor to consider: The majority of tokays in the trade are wild caught, while most leos sold are captive bred. A few people breed tokays, but with cheap wc stock availabvle there's been less incentive to breed them. A cb leo is much less likely to have parasites than a wc tokay.

Wade


----------



## Bry (Aug 31, 2005)

Not to mention there isn't much interest in breeding the nasty-ass bastards.

I remember when I first laid eyes on CB Tokays at a reptile store in south VA...Rare Earth. They looked so strong and healthy that I couldn't identify them. I actually had to look at the label to see what they were. They looked NOTHING like the weak, dehydrated, and sick tokays that I had always seen in pet shops before then.


----------



## fluffy (Aug 31, 2005)

it depends really,would you prefer a handleable gecko or a display animal?
out the 2 id go for leopard geckoes as they are tamer and are CB and come in many morphs
out the 3 tokays i have,i can only handle the one but even that is really short as they get jumpy and agitated after a few minutes
heres my male





lee


----------



## Wade (Sep 1, 2005)

Bry said:
			
		

> Not to mention there isn't much interest in breeding the nasty-ass bastards.
> 
> I remember when I first laid eyes on CB Tokays at a reptile store in south VA...Rare Earth. They looked so strong and healthy that I couldn't identify them. I actually had to look at the label to see what they were. They looked NOTHING like the weak, dehydrated, and sick tokays that I had always seen in pet shops before then.



That's funny, I used to work at Rare Earth! The main reason they were even breeding Tokays at all was that they were trying to produce albinos. 

Wade


----------



## galeogirl (Sep 1, 2005)

I love tokays; sure, they have attitude, but they stomp around like little dinosaurs and they're quite beautiful.  I kept a breeding trio for many years and got lots of pretty babies from them.


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 1, 2005)

maybe you want to try day gecko's? they are very beautiful creatures in my opinion. but if i were to choose between Lg or Tg my vote goes to Lg. :razz:


----------



## senor ocho (Sep 1, 2005)

Go with the Leopard Gecko, as your fingers will thank you!!! And, CB doesn't suck.....
-chris
www.krazy8sinvertebrates.com


----------



## Thoth (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for all you suggestions, I see what you're all saying about tokays and leopards. Despite their rep I will eventually get one (I guess the same sort of thing with folks who own OBTs).  I think I'll wait till the big reptile expo up here and try to pick up both. If not I'm still confused about which to get.


Fun factoid about tokays I've read and heard that Viet Nam vets used to call them f%&* you lizards because their nasty dispositions.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 1, 2005)

I read that it's because that's what it sounds like they're saying  ;P 

If I were you, I'd go with tokays. They're a bit more unusual than leos. Since you've had experience with herps before your accident, you could handle them. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Sep 4, 2005)

You could try Golden Geckos. They are probably the most skittish of the gecko world and they'll bite to. lol


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Gonna say Tokay on this one. Far more entertaining, interesting and attractive lizards. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Thoth (Sep 8, 2005)

Again thanks for your opinions, through divine providence (and craigslist) I came across a pair leos (which I tentatively named Thaïs and Syncletica, short and not so interesting story) and full setup practically for nothing (kids lost interest in them, parents wanted to get rid of them).


----------

